# Elroy a moderator, too



## mkellogg

Also, I am pleased to announce that Elroy has become a regular moderator as well.  He had a separate title of "Arabic Forum Leader" before, but now that he will be watching over the Hebrew forum as well, he will be joining the regular moderator team.

Mike


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS ELROY!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## Whodunit

Congratulations. Hope you do the same perfect and remarkable job in the Hebrew forum as I know it from the Arabic one. 

To you and to your new job


----------



## Yang

Congratulations, Elroy!  

Edit: I just saw GenJen54 has become the mod, too!
It's a great thing to see both of you become the mods.


----------



## Jana337

Vítám Tě a těším se na úspěšnou spolupráci

Jana


----------



## GenJen54

Felicidades, Elias!  Glad to have you on Board.


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations, Elroy. I'm sure you'll manage both forums very well.


----------



## Josh_

*تهانئ! ـ
ברכות! י
*​


----------



## Agnès E.

I am sure the success of both forums will keep you pretty busy! Bravo!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Congrats, Elroy!*


----------



## amikama

*!מברוכּ*


----------

